# Solved: Yahoo E-mail won't open



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Is anyone else having trouble getting Yahoo email to work? For two days now I haven't been able to get in to read my emails. If I go to Myyahoo I can see that I have new emails but when I try to open them from there I can't. I tried on my other computer too and I can't open it from their either. And I tried using my work yahoo email account and can't open that either. 
I'm guessing maybe they are having server problems, and just wondered if anyone else is having the same problem I'm having?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Just logged into mine and had no problems.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

This is funny.......I went to yahoo.com and filled out a complaint and sent it to them, they e-mailed me a responce to my complaint that I couldn't read my e-mail. Here is what I can see of the email after holding the mouse over the message line.

I'm guessing the word after the "We are e"..... is experiencing difficulties? Maybe.


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

If you are using the new Yahoo e-mail, try going back to classic. It may help. Or try http://wap.oa.yahoo.com/ or http://us.m.yahoo.com/?tsrc=rawfront for a temporary solution.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Well, My Yahoo mail fired right up this morning and is working great Hopefully that doesn't happen again. I'm sure the problem was on their end with server problems. I'm switching over most of my stuff to MSN Hotmail. Or maybe I'll open a Google G-mail account. Three days is a lot of time for a big company to be down (I know it wasn't nationwide, just in my area of California). They should have solved the problem sooner, I think. For now I'll mark this solved


----------

